# Request about Sterkoder Trawler



## antias (May 14, 2011)

I´m very interested in fishing vessel, espacially the Sterkoder Sterntrawler Type 9104 (Проект Р-9104) known as Nevelsk-Class Tawler are my holy grail. 
Is anyone here who can tell me more about the Trawler some stories, pictures and technical information and maybe technical drawings.
The Ship´s build for russia but a few are now in NZ. Amaltal uses two, Amaltal Atlantis and Amaltal Columbia. Nice pics shown on shipspotting.

Wondeful Picture here.

Thank you

Matthias


----------



## antias (May 14, 2011)

I have found the GA now. Anybody here have Pictures or detailing drawings? Two of the ships Class are operated by Amaltal in NZ, Maybe someone from the Company who can send some material?

Matthias


----------



## antias (May 14, 2011)

Thank you Emmanuel. Great Pictures. They will help a lot building such a Ship. 

Matthias


----------



## antias (May 14, 2011)

Some days ago, i asked about informations. If you want to see whats happened the last weekends can take look here

Regards

Matthias


----------



## antias (May 14, 2011)

Some time went on. English text building log is here.

http://www.captainsvoyage-forum.com...en/2318-request-about-sterkoder-trawler/page1

Matthias


----------

